# Do I take Gonal F in morning or evening with IUI



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello 

I am due to start Gonal F tomorrow - CD3 - do I take it in morning or evening?

Thanks

Tanya


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Tanya

I've had 4 cycles with Gonal F and have always taken it in the morning. I've always kind of felt it gives it more time to work as my follies don't usually come up that well and keep having to get it on more days than expected. I'm not sure if this is the correct way to do it but I just like to get it out the way in the morning.

Good luck

Delia doll


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am sure I took mine in the morning too


----------

